# no. 715



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

anyone want to bid? :beer:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Barry-Bonds-No-...ryZ73418QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Best player of all-time, but i wouldn't be spending more than 5 bucks on a baseball.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would have gone up to $130,000 but they already passed that!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> Best player of all-time, but i wouldn't be spending more than 5 bucks on a baseball.


He's pretty good but no way is he better than Babe Ruth.Most people know Ruth was one of the grestest sluggers,BUT they don't know that in his younger days with the Red Sox he was a 20+ wins pitcher for a number of seasons.....Bonds can't top that.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

*870 XPRS wrote:*[/quote]Best player of all-time


> Your joking right?
> 
> Just because he's hit a bunch of homeruns does not make him the best player of all time. There is more to the game then homeruns. :eyeroll:
> 
> I would put Ruth, Mantle, Rose and several others above Bonds on that list.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> *870 XPRS wrote:*


Best player of all-time


> Your joking right?
> 
> Just because he's hit a bunch of homeruns does not make him the best player of all time. There is more to the game then homeruns. :eyeroll:
> 
> I would put Ruth, Mantle, Rose and several others above Bonds on that list.


Do you mean like stolen bases and golden gloves, which may be in his past, but your joking right?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

And we have a new thread going now...........Best Player of all time..................who is it and why???????????

Pete Rose- No one played the game like him. Fairly fast, could run cteh bases well, all time hits leader, could, and did, play a lot of positions. Could hit for power as well as average. Who is better than him????


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The Splendid Splinter, man...gimme another guy since who has hit .400 in a season?!? That and he was a great outdoorsman too.

Bonds is a liar and plays the race card to dismiss accusations against him. Pathetic. A good player, maybe, but certainly not the best of all time.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Babe Ruth.....

Third in career home runs (714) 
First in career slugging percentage (.690) 
Third in career runs scored (2174) 
Second in career runs batted in (2213) 
Third in career base on balls (2062) 
Led American League in Batting Average once 
Led American League in On-base percentage 10 times 
Led American League in slugging percentage 13 times 
Led American League in runs scored 8 times 
Led American League in Total Bases 6 times 
Led American League in Home Runs 12 times 
Led American League in runs batted in 6 times 
Led American League in Walks 11 times

Ruth also had a career BA of .342

His pitching record was 94 wins and 46 losses....this in only 5 years as a pitcher.

Career ERA was 2.24

He could play all positions when younger.

Name someone else who could hit for average,power,AND win 20 games a season as a pitcher.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ted Williams no way nick! Plus i would never pick someone from the espn region. Your right he was an excellent baseball player, but i couldn't never vote for someone that was a big jerk. I can only go by players i have watched here it goes and that is pretty much all twins players so here is my all time twins team about 1987 to present.

1B Kent Herbek 
2B Chuck Knoblach(remeber b/f his throwing problems he was a great player)
3B Gary Gaetti
SS Greg Gagne
LF Jaque Jones
CF Kirby Puckett
RF Tom Brunansky
C Brian Harper, Joe Mauer( I can't decide)
Pitchers
SP "Sweet Music" Fankie Viola ( does anyone remeber him picking his nose during a post world series interview in '87?)
SP Johan Sanatana
SP Brad Radke
SP Jack Morris 
SP Bert Blyleven

Closer Rick Aguilera


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Barry Bonds......

Record for most home runs in a season (73) 
2nd all time for career home runs (722) 
Record for most walks in a career (2,311) 
13-Time All-Star (1990, 1992-98, 2000-04) 
3-Time Major League Player of the Year (1990, 2001, 2004) 
8-Time Gold Glove winner for National League Outfielder (1990-94, 1996-98) 
7-Time National League MVP (1990, 1992-93, 2001-04) 
12-Time Silver Slugger winner for National League Outfielder (1990-94, 1996-97, 2000-04) 
Led the National League in slugging percentage (1990, with .565) 
Led the National League in on base percentage (1991, 1993, 1995) 
Led the Major Leagues in extra base hits (1992-93, 2001) 
Led the Major Leagues in on base percentage (1992, 2001-04) 
Led the Major Leagues in slugging percentage (1992-93, 2001-04) 
Led the National League in runs scored (1992, with 109) 
Led the National League in runs created (1992, with 135) 
Led the Major Leagues in home runs (1993, 2001) 
Led the National League in RBIs (1993, with 123) 
Led the Major Leagues in total bases (1993, with 365) 
Led the Major Leagues in runs created (1993, 2001-02, 2004) 
3-Time National League Hank Aaron Award winner (2001-02, 2004) 
Led the Major Leagues in batting average (2002, with .370) 
Led the National League in batting average (2004, with .362)

Also the only player in MLB history with 500 HRs and 500 SBs, nobody else is even close.

Along with numerous world series records and playoff records.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

870 Express you are correct with all Barry records but are they tainted with the Steroid rumors floating around about him? Also he has been hurt a aweful lot in the last few years. Best player by numbers maybe but is that what people will remember him by? I like George Brett and Pete Rose and how about Cal Jr ? If ken Griffy Jr. would of stayed healty or used steroids who knows how many home runs he would of end up with. Babe Ruth was also a great player that played more then one position, ask Ken he use to watch him play when he was a kid.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

best player of all time includes personality in my book

you can write all the records and honors and all that stuff, but you also have to inclue how the guy acted towards community, fans, media, and stuff like that. Now I've never really liked bonds, so ya, I'm biased, but even as a true bonds fan 870, you can't say that he is truly the greatest of all time, especially after taking roids for 10 years

: )


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Unfortunately the BABE died 1 year before I was born.

The BABE was a hard drinking womanizer.....what's better than that? :beer:

Really.....he was generous to a fault....gave away most of his money.

Bonds couldn't hold his shoes. :eyeroll: What a jerk!

We are talking total athlete here.....how many games could Bonds win on the mound?Would his ERA be under 10?The BABE could have been one of the best pitchers ever,but management decided having him on the field every day instead of every 4-5 days was better.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

The best baseball players are 5-tool players, meaning that they can: A) hit for average, B) hit for power, C) run, D) field the ball, and E) throw.

Ted Williams rated Babe Ruth as the best hitter of all time. However, being the best hitter and being the best player are two different things. Although Babe Ruth had several tools, he was not a fast runner. In addition, Ruth was not regarded as a great fielder.

The same argument for the lack of one or more of the five tools holds true for Rose. Charlie Hustle did not hit for power, so he was not a 5-tool player.

The greatest player of all time? I'd go with Willie Mays. That man could do everthing: hit for average, hit for power, run, catch, and throw. He is, in my opinion, the greatest baseball player of all time.

The second greatest player? I'd say Henry Aaron. He is the all-time home run leader, and he has a lifetime batting average of over .300. Also, before he got old, he was an excellent outfielder who could catch, run, and throw.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

well said


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Growing up, I used to hear my grandfather talk about baseball. He went everwhere to watch the game. I wished I had recorded all those stories, but the one I remember is how he talked about the great ballplayers. To the day he died, he didnt' believe that Shoeless Joe threw the world series. He believed some did, but not Joe. Not the way he played the game.

He also spoke highly of Pete Rose, Babe Ruth, Hank Aaron, Brooks Robinson and a few others that I can't remember.....but he said the greatest player he had ever seen was Willie Mays. I think his exact words were, "There was a colored fella by the name of Willie Mays. He was the greatest ball player I ever did see. He could put his back up against the wall in center field and throw it all the way home without the ball touching the ground". (I am sure he was figuratively speaking on that one).

I guess my vote would be for Willie Mays.


----------

